
Mystery of Lost Colony of Roanoke 'over': Settlers went to live with local tribe - bcaulfield
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-8647405/Writings-reveal-settlers-Lost-Colony-Roanoke-DID-integrate-local-tribe.html
======
Grakel
Being from Virginia, this is one of those "mitochondria are the powerhouse of
the cell" things that we studied over and over again for absolutely no reason.
Funny to see this.

~~~
bcaulfield
I'm chiefly impressed that someone's just saying "hey, there's no more mystery
people, they settled with the local tribes, okay? so let's cut out the woo" in
a headline.

